# Lighting #2



## Wright (Jul 29, 2012)

What a dummy I am. Found out 5000 is the Kelvin degrees light temp. Disregard the other thread on lighting. So, I guess the light temp should be on the box? This is all new to me. I won't to make better pen photo's using a light tent.


----------



## beck3906 (Jul 29, 2012)

Go to one of the big box stores and look for daylight bulbs.  The kelvin is usually close to 5500.


----------

